# Views of Kingston, Jamaica



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

***Note: The pictures in this thread aren't self taken. 










The City of Kingston is the capital and largest city of Jamaica. It is located on the southeastern coast of the island country. It faces a natural harbour protected by the Palisadoes, a long sand spit which connects Port Royal and the Norman Manley International Airport to the rest of the island. In the Western Hemisphere, Kingston is the largest predominantly English-speaking city south of the United States.

Kingston has a population of just over 1 million.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, can't believe I've never been to Jamaica


----------



## richbaker (Sep 13, 2007)

yah me too thanks for dishin some pictures! someday ima go to jamaica and go jammin!:lol:










___________________________
looking for pt cruiser body kit, stillen hi flow intake and pt cruiser parts.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great pics, i always love to see how it looks in other places on earth


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Great tour of Kingston. Thank you  Very cool and nice pix.


----------



## juniorzzi (Dec 25, 2006)

One love.. One heart...
I like it a lot!
Nice pics!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Ey mon, nice pictures. 

Cok for life? :?


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Bonus-Jamaican armed forces:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

looks like a central american capital...a cross between san jose and belize city


----------



## boden (Apr 12, 2006)

Excellent post...haven't seen many of Kingston. While in the army I spent a couple of stints in Port Royal, with the JDF back in the 80's. I have very fond memories of the beautiful island and it's people. Most days we flew in JDF helicopters, so we got to see so much. The lights of Kingston twinkling at twilight with the big Blue Mountains as a backdrop remain one of the best memories of my life. Thanks for posting these and bringing back those memories.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

boden said:


> Excellent post...haven't seen many of Kingston. While in the army I spent a couple of stints in Port Royal, with the JDF back in the 80's. I have very fond memories of the beautiful island and it's people. Most days we flew in JDF helicopters, so we got to see so much. The lights of Kingston twinkling at twilight with the big Blue Mountains as a backdrop remain one of the best memories of my life. Thanks for posting these and bringing back those memories.


You got it.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Eh mon, nice pictures!


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)




----------

